# Best Performance/Value SRAM Component Combo



## KiloRH

Hey guys, I think I'm getting ready to do a build on a Tarmac frame and am after the best performance/value build I can get. This will be my first build and just for disclosures sake i'm currently riding an entry level carbon frame w/ 105. 

I'm thinking:
Red Shifters
Red Cassette 
Force Crank 
Force FD
Force RD
Rival Brakes
& a KMC X10SL Chain

If I'm not mistaken this will give me Zero Loss in the Front/Rear while maximizing my $ per gram/performance on the other components.

Opinions? What do you think? 

My weight resource is here:
http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/component-weights.html

& my resources as far as for performance have been here on the board and talking to my LBS

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Juanmoretime

Looks good to me but I would go either Campy or Shimano for the front derailleur. I use a Campy 10 speed Record and it shifts awesome. Sram's front derailleurs are not their strong point.


----------



## asad137

Only thing I would suggest is if you need a brake caliper centering adjustment screw, get something other than Rival brakes -- they are the only ones in the SRAM road caliper lineup that _don't_ have it.

Personally, if I wanted Zero Loss on the rear, I would just get Red shifters and everything else Rival or Apex. The weight really isn't that important, and performance wise there's not much of a difference (no matter how you define 'performance'). Force crank if I wanted/needed BB30.

Asad


----------



## KiloRH

Thanks for the input on the FD- and pointing that out about the Rival brakes. I'll make my final decision Saturday at the LBS when we can sort out prices and such, i'll let you guys know what I end up doing!


----------



## MarvinK

I'd also skip the Red cassette... it's more noisy and has the annoying missing tooth. It's not going to give you any measurable performance improvement and it's an outdated (OpenGlide) design.


----------



## KiloRH

What cassette would you recommend?


----------



## robdamanii

Ultegra cassette instead of Red. Force brakes instead of Rival.


----------



## KiloRH

Awesome, thanks. I'll price those out at my LBS this weekend.


----------



## mimason

I use Shimano 7800 brakes with my Sram Red setup. Better stopping than any of the SRAM offerings. I also went with Force FD but if I were to do it again I would go Campy 10 or Shimano DA FD but I am not complaining about the Force though. Also, If I didn't care what my bike looked like I'd probably use a Shimano crank too.


Don't get disenchanted with Red Cassettes. They are awesome and last forever. I have over 20k on one right now and it's still good. I change the chain at .7 on my Park tool and use Shimano 7800 chains which improves the sound a lot.


----------



## KiloRH

Come into the SRAM forum looking for component suggestions and everyone recs Shimano/Campy...gotta love it!


----------



## AvantDale

If you want to save a few more bucks, run the Rival FD over the Force. IIRC, its the same with the exception of the color.


----------



## robdamanii

KiloRH said:


> Come into the SRAM forum looking for component suggestions and everyone recs Shimano/Campy...gotta love it!


I run a full Red setup except for brakes and cassette/chain (Ciamillo and Ultegra/Dura Ace) and I find that it is the best combination of parts for my interests.


----------



## GDTRFB

I've got a similar setup.
Red shifters (extremely comfortable, adjustable reach, doulbe tap is a lot better thn shifting with a brake lever) Force FD (difficult to get adjusted, lots of chain drops), Force RD (flawless), crank (looks & works great), Force brakes (light, powerful & there is a centering bolt) PG-1070 12-28 cassette (works great) 1091r chain (relatively quiet, but I think that the KMC will be quieter).
The SRAM FD's seem to be very fickle, although once it was dialed in, it worked fine, but not as nice as my wife's Ultegra 6600.


----------



## KiloRH

Well, throw that all out the window. Ordered an SL4 Pro w/ Red and Force brakes today. The build I wanted to do on an 11 frame came close $ wise to this complete bike so I decided to pull the trigger on that.


----------



## pdainsworth

KiloRH said:


> Well, throw that all out the window. Ordered an SL4 Pro w/ Red and Force brakes today. The build I wanted to do on an 11 frame came close $ wise to this complete bike so I decided to pull the trigger on that.


That's what I am planning on, too, for this year. Time to sell the SL3, just about.


----------



## KiloRH

pdainsworth said:


> That's what I am planning on, too, for this year. Time to sell the SL3, just about.


Going with the matte black/red as well? They gave me early august availability so hopefully it will be just a few weeks for me.


----------



## smankow

I'm shopping for a road bike and not sure what improvements you get from Rival to Force to Red. Many of these changes would be upgrades over the "stock" bike. Anything that is a definite do or don't do with this group?


steve


----------



## diddy2003

I would get Force brakes instead. I have them. Much better than the Rival brakes I have used. They are very good when decelerating from steep descents at high speed.


----------



## smankow

thanks, Diddy. How about other Force upgrades or even Red? What do you get as you go up in groups?


----------



## robdamanii

You get decreased weight as you go up through the groups.

Red will give you Ceramic BB and derailleur pulley bearings (which is basically meaningless) and you'll gain Zero Loss Shifting on the rear shifter.


----------



## smankow

I hope I don't sound completely clueless, but what is Zero Loss Shifting?


----------



## Sloburu

It's a steep price you pay going from rival to force/red with not much performance gain except some weight loss. The only way I would even consider upgrading is if they had that crazy deal on probikekit where sram red group set was $1150 . Even then still I would think long and hard about it. 
Now if I was the OP I would have just bought the frame then wait for the groupset to go on sale.


----------



## asad137

smankow said:


> I hope I don't sound completely clueless, but what is Zero Loss Shifting?


When you press on the lever, there's usually a little play in the lever before it actually starts pulling/releasing cable and the derailleur starts moving. SRAM's "Zero Loss" design means that there's no play -- as soon as you move the lever, the derailleur starts moving. No play means that you don't have to push the lever quite so far.

All of SRAM's road groups (Red, Force, Rival, and Apex) have Zero Loss shifting for the front shifting. Only Red, however, has it for the rear.

The Zero Loss design is built into the shifter, so you could, for instance, pair Red shifters with Apex derailleurs and have Zero Loss front and rear.

Asad


----------



## MarvinK

The only critical upgrade I'd see from SRAM users--is getting rid of the medium-cage Apex derailleur (unless you really need a mountain sized cassette). I think the spring is too weak on the medium derailleur and shifting performance is notably worse than all other SRAM road groups. I haven't seen the same problem with the short cage Apex derailleur.


----------



## smankow

so basically, a good SRAM setup is Force with Red Levers, right? I'm not interested in saving minimal weight, just getting a solid group that will last and not give lots of issues.


steve


----------



## asad137

smankow said:


> so basically, a good SRAM setup is Force with Red Levers, right? I'm not interested in saving minimal weight, just getting a solid group that will last and not give lots of issues.


If you want Zero Loss front and rear, get Red levers. For everything else, it's a question of how much money you want to spend and how much weight you can tolerate.

Asad


----------



## smankow

by weight, how much are we talking? a few grams? a few pounds? also, is the ceramic bearings on the red BB worth it? benefit?

sorry for being a bit clueless.


----------



## robdamanii

Maybe a quarter pound at most? I don't recall the specific weights of Red Vs Force.

Ceramic bearings do nothing but lighten your wallet up a bit.


----------



## KiloRH

Heres a list of all the 2011 group weights (which was included in the original post), broken down by component:

http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/component-weights.html

You're welcome.


----------



## smankow

thanks. I knew that I had seen the link but wasn't sure of the thread.

So, overall it's just over .3# and even less with the Red lever.


steve


----------



## comer7874

Has anyonne had issues with mixing Sram Red cranksets with an all Rival set up? Having major shifting issues.


----------



## asad137

comer7874 said:


> Has anyonne had issues with mixing Sram Red cranksets with an all Rival set up? Having major shifting issues.


I have a compact Red crank (50/34 rings) on my TT bike with Rival derailleurs, a 1070 cassette, and SRAM TT900 bar end shifters. Works fine -- I saw your other post and I haven't seen any problems like you're describing there. Of course, with the bar end shifters the front shifting isn't indexed...

Asad


----------



## MarvinK

comer7874 said:


> Has anyonne had issues with mixing Sram Red cranksets with an all Rival set up? Having major shifting issues.


Take it to a different shop... and you might ask them about the hanger alignment. It should work just fine. Several companies mix & match SRAM cranks with Rival because Rival isn't available as BB30 this year.


----------



## andyoo

Agree, get force on front derailleur,
red rear derailleur,
ditch the red cassette, I have it and it's loud, go DA for cassette for smoothness or Ultegra for durability.
red shifter for sure.
As for crank, red or force..... I personally have red but don't like the look compare to force/rival crank.
use DA 7901 chain..smooth.


----------



## meezo

I'm new to road cycling and will be upgrade/building up a complete bike. Currently riding alu/tiagra.
I recently just bought me the following components :

Red Shifters
Red Crankset 53/39
Force Cassette 11-26
Force FD
Force RD
Force Chain
Rival Brakes

According to the total cycling chart total weight of groupo is 1981, the price i paid total i bought all components locally here in South Africa comes in around $1000.

The Rival brakes is starting to worry me after reading these posts


----------



## ron.corleone

Meezo, i run 2009 Force brakes on my bike... they are the same as the newer rival i believe... you just need to make sure to wrench the brakes properly centered... a little of a pin but not that much of an issue.... 

as far as the rest of your build you are good to go... i ilke using ultra or dura ace cassettes and chains but i don't really see a difference other than trying to look pro...


----------



## meezo

Thanks ron

I've received the parcel with my SRAM goodies, but my FD and BB wasn't supplied with the parcel.
The SRAM RED crankset is super super hot, i can't help but opening the box to look at it and smile!


----------



## Chadwick890

I would of said the best Performence/value would be Rival with a mix and match of Force/Red

I have Force on my current setup and i want to upgrade with red parts.
Im thinking only the Shifters and Rear Derailer.
Is that pretty much on the mark? Any suggestions on that?


----------



## MarvinK

I certainly wouldn't upgrade to Red Shifters and derailleurs right now. Supposedly their new Red stuff will be out this spring with totally revised shifting. They've already said it won't be compatible with current derailleurs. Wait--then at least you can decide between a screaming deal on old or consider the new.


----------



## Chadwick890

MarvinK said:


> I certainly wouldn't upgrade to Red Shifters and derailleurs right now. Supposedly their new Red stuff will be out this spring with totally revised shifting. They've already said it won't be compatible with current derailleurs. Wait--then at least you can decide between a screaming deal on old or consider the new.


Your point is well made  i completely forgot about those upgrades coming, silly me.
But that is a good point pick up a new Red for a rumored +/- 2500 or a bargin old Red. Now theres going to be a real challenge.


----------



## marathon marke

Weren't they saying *2013* for the new Red?



MarvinK said:


> I certainly wouldn't upgrade to Red Shifters and derailleurs right now. Supposedly their new Red stuff will be out this spring with totally revised shifting. They've already said it won't be compatible with current derailleurs. Wait--then at least you can decide between a screaming deal on old or consider the new.


----------



## nightfend

They are releasing more info about the new SRAM Red in the spring, but you certainly can't buy it in the spring.


----------



## andyoo

red rear deraileur and shifters.
brakes are just weight saving only... if you can afford it.
force front deraileur for sure.
as for crank...I like force look more than red. but red is lighter.
It can all change once 2012 red comes out...
save up $ now.


----------



## andyoo

when old red drop price, get whole set except rear casette.
Don't like the hollow casette. just make too much noise for my taste.
changed to a Dura Ace casette and chain and it shifts smoother and quiet instead of 
clunk...clunk...clunk like a cheap bike.


----------



## mimason

I liken it to straight pipes when I ride past 'em and off my wheel.


----------



## MarvinK

nightfend said:


> They are releasing more info about the new SRAM Red in the spring, but you certainly can't buy it in the spring.


I've read a couple places they're launching it in February with aftermarket availability in April. No way to know for sure.


----------



## ichobi

Safe yourself some cash get Force/Rival RD and Crank. You don't want to be replacing those ceramic bearing every now and then, they cost a lot more and last a lot less. Only part I would go Red is Shifter and may be Crank (I think Force crank looks better).


----------

